# cost of new strings and cables?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

about how much is it to have new strings and cables put on a bow?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Around $50


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

Mikes-archery.com
Makes the best strings in my opinion.. and you can beat picking your own custom colors, and for 40$


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Depends on the materials, colors and type of bow... feel free to call me at Top of Utah Archery 435-753-9610.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I just put a new string on my recurve. $14 -_O-


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

^Lol


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

What's even funnier is I bought the most expensive top of the line string too... What's even funnier than that is if I wasn't so lazy, I could make me one just as good for about $3.50


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

lol....If there is one thing that is predictable it is Texobobby telling us about his 1980's recurve and how the string is so dirt cheap. Happens every time this question comes up.....everytime!! :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Did I tell you it only cost 14 bucks!  

:^8^:


----------

